

Zombo.com - YC applicant - feedback wanted - zombo
http://zombo.com
This is just a prototype, but wanted to get feedback whether we're accepted or not. What do you think? <p>
======
alex_c
I like the clean, minimalistic design. While the voice explains the purpose of
the site quite nicely, you need a tagline and a clear written explanation as
well: if the user doesn't see the value proposition in 3 seconds, they're gone
(and what if they have their sound off?)

I also like the fact that you don't have to register to use your site.

I'm afraid the collaboration and social aspects are somewhat lacking - you
should focus on those.

I can see the market for your site, but do you have a solid business plan to
monetize it?

(long time fan of zombo.com)

~~~
rokhayakebe
can someone tell me how to access this site (send a link other than homepage).
I keep waiting forever, but nothing but the voice

~~~
1gor
I've been waiting since 1999...

------
nailer
I was feeling quite confident about my team's efforts. Now I'm not so sure.

This, my friends, is web 4.0, and a lesson for us all.

That said, I feel worthy of being beaten by such a worthy competitor,
something clearly at the pinnacle of not only computing, but human evolution.

Kudos to you, Zombo. You have bested us all.

------
axod
Not sure about the intro, but when I found the secret key combination to skip
it..... WOW! All my dreams came true. I shall use this site every day.

------
dpapathanasiou
Henry Blodget says Zombo.com is worth more than $500 per share.

------
DaniFong
This is my favorite thing in the entire universe.

------
SwellJoe
It just gets better every time I visit.

------
tonit
well, am i missing something? There is a about minute audio-only intro which
just tells me i am at zombo.com. Nothing else. whats the point? altough,
without headphones (i tried first) this is even more confusing.. /Toni

~~~
rms
I was going to link to the Wikipedia article on it but apparently the
Wikipedians have dubbed zombocom not notable.

~~~
gojomo
!#@!@^% deletionists are ruining Wikipedia. They'll be the first against the
wall when the revolution comes.

~~~
aston
<http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Zombo.com>

~~~
german
That explains it all! Great job.

------
lsemel
Wow, this site has been around since the last dot com era. It's good to know
they've managed to not only stay in business, but positively thrive, since
then. Surely they are on the road to a Google acquisition.

------
kashif
It gets a tad repetitive after 4 hours or so..

------
joe24pack
Damn I should tell one of my former co-workers at Western Electric => ATT =>
Lucent Microelectronics => Agere that you're using his former email handle as
your site name. I'm sure he would get a kick out of it.

It's not obvious what the hell Zombo.com _is_. Visual design is clean and
uncluttered on the splash page, the voice over is a little freaky makes me
think of some African dictator, perhaps Idi Amin. I cant say anything about
the rest of the site because I cant get past the splash page. Kudos for the
candy colored "hypno" throbber, I'm sure it will be a hit with the Mary Jane
and Dancing Bears crowds.

------
reidman
Circles are the new rounded rectangles.

------
initself
Forget YC. I'm willing to give the founder of Zombo.com $10000 just for being
great. It's a testament to mankind's true potential.

------
jyot_singh
Breaking news - Google just bought Zombo.com for an undisclosed amount. We are
few lucky people who got to see the home page.

~~~
zandorg
Undisclosed because it was zero...

~~~
zandorg
Why the downmodding? It was a joke...

Clearly Zombo is the first step towards (as mentioned) Web 4.0, where humans
do all the work, and the Internet sits back and drinks coffee.

------
kingnothing
None of you have heard about zombo.com before?

------
brk
I found a couple of minor bugs in virtual forum space, but other than that, it
was a very nicely done app.

------
rms
hmm...

<http://www.zombo.com/~miyoteen/>

------
aaroneous
I thought everybody knew you can do anything at Zombo.com. Anything at all.
You're a shoo-in!

------
vishaldpatel
Ah Zombocom - a true pilgrimage. I end up there atleast a couple of times
every year.

------
Zak
It's a spinning, blinking design made of circles, and it talks in a circus-
clown voice. Nothing on the page appears to do anything else. Is this supposed
to be the new hamsterdance? Am I missing something here?

~~~
testapplication
If by new you mean 'just as old as', yes.

------
gabrielleydon
the unknown unknowns are known at zombo.com

------
wmeredith
That's funny this popped up here today. I submitted this in my application
last night (about 4 hours before this was posted) as the something funny or
interesting I had discovered. :-)

------
bootload
_"... feedback wanted ..."_

I'm one of those outlying data points with dodgey flash. Is it possible to
show a static page if the flash applet fails?

~~~
bootload
what I looser I am, here it is ~ <http://www.zombo.com/frames/frames.htm>

------
ryanspahn
WoW - is this a YC pratical joke, an applicant's PR stunt or an Internet MeMe.
Hmmmm, I leaning towards a MeMe.

------
robmnl
Well, I like the domain name. :)

------
german
user: zombo

created: 23 hours ago

karma: 46

;)

That Zombo thing rocks!

------
gills
Well that's 10 seconds of my life I'm never getting back.

~~~
SwellJoe
No, no, you missed the good bits if you only stayed for 10 seconds.

------
nextmoveone
Page Rank 6. I need a link from Zombo.com!

------
oditogre
Auto flash plus sound ftl. Thank God for Flash Block.

...Am I the only person reminded of a lame circus announcer?

------
prakash
the audio is annoying, like one of those greeting cards that start playing
music...at least there should be some way of turning it off.

I was on the website for about 3 seconds and closed the browser due to the
music, and alas, will never know what ZomboCOM does!

------
ardit33
HAHAHA... awesome

~~~
ardit33
don't negg me bro.....

~~~
cpinto
LOL

------
Pete700
you're in for sure

------
jmilton
www.obmoz.com/obmoz.swf

feedback wanted!!!

------
DXL
Why is it that the quality of every new social news goes down so rapidly?

------
curi
umm you can't skip the audio. i got bored and left. and you shouldn't play
audio w/out the user clicking something to start it. they could be at work, it
could be 4am, etc

------
adrianwaj
I don't find ZomboCom or this post linking to it at all funny.

Furthermore, I doubt even user zombo developed Zombo.com or that he/it is a YC
applicant.

I saw this site many months ago and it hasn't changed a bit.

These sort of time-wasters can damage goodwill on this forum. Good for April 1
and that's about it.

~~~
davidw
( Silly meta-discussions: I think it's sort of useless to vote people down
below -1 unless they've come up with something that's just blatantly awful,
mean spirited, and so on. I don't really like this comment either, but no need
to beat up on people too much. )

~~~
fauigerzigerk
I agree. The purpose of voting is to separate relevant from less relevant
content. There is no such thing as negative relevance. There are negative
opinions, but opinions are better expressed with words.

